# HELP F*&%in Snails



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

when i put live plants in my p tank i did wash them off real good ,for the snail factor,,and i had a few here and a few there ,,,well its getting out of control everyday im smashing them on the glass trying to kill'em all,,but there are so many of them ,,it wont stop







,,what can i do to get rid of them ,,,just keep trying to kill them or what ,,,omg there aree so many ,,it doesnt really bother me but i dont want them screwing up my filters if they would ,,i dunno any advice on this one thanx mike


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Many things have been tried to get rid of snails. Adding anything with copper is dangerous. PUtting pieces of vegtables in the tank and then removing the veggies once they are covered with snails has been discussed. Others have removed the fish and plants temporarliy added salt and watched the snails cook. THen did a 100% Water Change. Cleaned the Gravel really good and then did a water change again. Tested the Water to make sure that 99% of the salt was gone then readded the fish again. Not running the filters there shouldn't to much damage to your good bacteria then. The stuff in your gravel or sand but get cooked but you can grow it back quickly cuz the filter is still good









Good luck!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Re-do your tank, that will be 100% hit method.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is a link that I used when I had that problem. Stay away from any chemical treatments as you don't know what the effect will be on the fish. I used the "Loach Approach" and I have NO snails in my tank.

Had to replace the loach 4-5 times, but other than that it works great...









Snail Treatment

Hope that helps! Let us know how you come out!

Jeffrey


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Rapheal catfish eat them right?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Here is a link that I used when I had that problem. Stay away from any chemical treatments as you don't know what the effect will be on the fish. I used the "Loach Approach" and I have NO snails in my tank.
> 
> Had to replace the loach 4-5 times, but other than that it works great...
> 
> ...


im going with the loach's im not doing the tank over im not putting any meds in my tank ,,my girlfriend bobbie said use loach's ,,i just wanted to see if there was anything else i could do thanx alot people for the replys


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

6 years ago I had snails too.
I had them for 2 years and then they where suddenly gone...
I guess my piranhas ate them


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

they suck so mother f&*%in bad i want to scream!!!!!!but i have to deal with it


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

it happened to me too waffen, don't feel bad. they are still around, i have the had-a-snail medicine but id ont' wanna put it in the tank. i pluck them off the glass and throw them in my puffer tank. they eat them as soon as they break the water's surface.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> it happened to me too waffen, don't feel bad. they are still around, i have the had-a-snail medicine but id ont' wanna put it in the tank. i pluck them off the glass and throw them in my puffer tank. they eat them as soon as they break the water's surface.
> [snapback]786886[/snapback]​


lol,,ok ,,ill take my p's out one day bring your puffer over throw him in let him eat and he;ll get nice and fat and heathy and the mad snail diet!!!!!thanx bro ,,,they do suck tho ,im still plucking them off the glass ,,,im getting some loaches tomorrow ,,and see what happens ,,,but i know they will be a snack for the p's,,lol


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I have had that happen to me and I just used my alge brush to scrape them off.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Better clean them out of your filters to, if you have that many Ill guarantee they are in your filters,
I made a post a while ago, very detailed on how to get rid of them for good, it's hit or miss what will work, but loaches and rapheal catfish wont remove them from your filters, and those little snails will just keep showing up daily.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

raphael catfish will annihilate them.... ive had one in my 55 for like 3 months


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

i heard clown loach eat them







i have alot of them too







i like them they eat all the left overs my p's dont eat


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

they never messed up my filter, and i have had them for a long time and they keep changing fors. and i see new creatures evey mouth







like little shrimp and other crab looking thing


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> raphael catfish will annihilate them.... ive had one in my 55 for like 3 months
> [snapback]788856[/snapback]​


i know nothing is safe in a p tank but im going to get tonight some loach's and a raphael cat,and see what happens ,hey shutter what size cat would you get my p's are like 7in or so,,thanx for all the info,,,mike


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

cat fish will eat them like crazy, but there easy pray







loaches hide so they will last longer


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> i know nothing is safe in a p tank but im going to get tonight some loach's and a raphael cat,and see what happens ,hey shutter what size cat would you get my p's are like 7in or so,,thanx for all the info,,,mike
> [snapback]788929[/snapback]​


size wont matter much... but a big raphael will be able to eat more snails... just give him a clay pot, driftwood, or another kind of cave to sleep in

my cat is like 2'' and my P's are 4''.... he hides all day in his driftwood and comes out at night for his algae wafers and P leftovers


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Get some copper and dose with it lightly. P's are slightly copper sensitive I believe. The copper will kill the snails and their eggs.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Get some copper and dose with it lightly. P's are slightly copper sensitive I believe. The copper will kill the snails and their eggs.
> [snapback]789456[/snapback]​


yes i know but i think it would screw my plants up ,,and i dont really want that ,,i just put in 6 loach's and they started eating the snails already ,lol,,,so im just going to stick with loach's for now,,,


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> yes i know but i think it would screw my plants up ,,and i dont really want that ,,i just put in 6 loach's and they started eating the snails already ,lol,,,so im just going to stick with loach's for now,,,


I never had problems using some cooper in heavily planted tanks.Dont forget the filters, you can turn them off for an hour and add one drop of snail away in them, or remove media and clean snails out of filter container real quick.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

well i got 6 botia loach's yesterday and now i have 4 ,,but let me tell you they are feasting on my snails ,,so alls good in the snail world they are all getting owned haha god damn snails,,thanx all for all replys


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> well i got 6 botia loach's yesterday and now i have 4 ,,but let me tell you they are feasting on my snails ,,so alls good in the snail world they are all getting owned haha god damn snails,,thanx all for all replys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go loaches go!!!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

heh, so far so good in my tank too, i haven't seen any.. if they start to come back in numbers, i'm getting some cheap loaches too. hopefully my irritan won't inhale them..


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> heh, so far so good in my tank too, i haven't seen any.. if they start to come back in numbers, i'm getting some cheap loaches too. hopefully my irritan won't inhale them..
> [snapback]792675[/snapback]​


lol i know the feeling i have some in my elong tank and i put 3 loach's in there and the next morning they where all gone







,well i know he ate good during the night ,,nothing else can live in that tank,,,but the laoch's in my 125 ,,they are just haveing a field day in there alomost all the snails are gone ,,well for what i see,,,good luck to you to spazzy


----------

